# Baby weight?



## vintaged.lust (Apr 9, 2006)

It seems my body has kind of gone to hell, especially my stomach and to a certain degree my inner thighs. Are there any exercises any of you have found particularly helpful? Thanks!!


----------



## inbigtrouble (Apr 16, 2006)

Pilates is excellent for your stomach and toning the legs (especially if you do exercises with a ring).  after doing Pilates consistently for the past 3 months I am having fun "playing" with my stomach: I can suck in my belly and my navel rises about 3 inches.  I have a 6-pack now, too.

Give it a try!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 18, 2006)

cardio.
Lots of cardio.


----------

